# TriState Hobbies & Raceway Hamilton, OH



## BradMullins (Nov 6, 2007)

Legends Drivers Needed…….

Wednesdays - Road Course Racing
Saturdays - Oval Racing


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

*January 1st Race*

Come join us for some New Years Day fun! :hat:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

In 1/12th what are the motors BL or Brushed.

Steve Dunn


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Most guys are running 13.5 with a few running 10.5/19T


----------



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

Steve,

Come on over... I'm running 1/12th 13.5... 1/12th has picked up lately... outnumbering the TCs...

James Conder


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Any plans to run a carpet road course schedule or any planned special events over the Summer at Tri State?


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Will tri state be racing 4/20. 

There are 4 of us that would like to race 13.5 Rubber T/C and wonder if your program is still running. Is there a web site or a phone number to get more info on the track.


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Dustin Losi frk said:


> Will tri state be racing 4/20.
> 
> There are 4 of us that would like to race 13.5 Rubber T/C and wonder if your program is still running. Is there a web site or a phone number to get more info on the track.


 
The road course schedule is still Sunday @ 1:00pm (open at 10am) and Wed. @ 6:30pm
The Wed. turnout has been light but we are at the shop so we're happy to hold a class. There are usually some running 17.5 TC and 17.5 1/12th.
The Hobby shop number is 513-889-3954
The hours are:
Sunday-10-5
Monday-closed
Tuesday-Friday 11-9
Saturday-10-9


----------



## amainiac (Feb 16, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Any plans to run a carpet road course schedule or any planned special events over the Summer at Tri State?


See post above for our normal schedule.
As far as any special event...I am always in favor of a bigger crowd. I will talk to our local traveling group to see how much interest there is in a special event.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you guys gonna run Vintage Trans-am??


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thought I would blow the dust off this thread.....Are you guys running Vintage Trans-am this season????


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Tri-State will have season opener this Sunday Sept 14th. New Sunday hours of 9:00am open, racing starts at noon. See ya all sunday!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks John....


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

We need to have only a couple of classes this year so there will be more racers per class. This does not mean that these will be the only classes to run, but should help with everyone knowing what could be the more popular classes. I feel that there are too many classes and sometimes there are only a couple of people that show up for a specific class that might not have enough for a heat! Lets all try and figure out what the preference is for on-road and oval. Please respond with your thoughts and classes.

Mine would be:

*on-road *--- 1/12 17.5 brushless
PRO 10 GT 13.5 brushless 4-cell

*oval* -- 10.5 brushless


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope you guys run Vintage Trans-am


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in for 17.5 1/12, I'll probably make the trex a couple times a month

regretfully will miss the first few, I'm working out of town for a month.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys, which days ya run'n onroad now? Any 17.5 1/12ths???


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Hello Frank...We run wed and sunday on-road. We had 3 guys running 17.5 12th yesterday and then had some guys running sedan. Start time on wed is 6:00pm and open at 9:00am and race at noon on sunday. Come on out and do some racing with us. You could come out on saturday for oval and stay over and run on-road on Sunday. I got to try the 17.5/lipo combo on the oval saturday and I do think the 2 can run together in the 10.5 4 cell class. Both my cars ran about the same in a 4 minute run.

Attention all on-road racers in the area, I need racers to keep the doors open. If you are waiting till November to come out and race, it may be too late. If I can not break even for the month of October I will be closing the doors. Surviving the summer has been a real strain on the budget. So call your buddies and come on out for some great racing at an awesome facility.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll be out next weekend for sure, gonna try bring a couple more racers too!!! i'll be there sat for oval & sun for onroad!.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

What type of cars showed up for on-road last Sunday? Any VTA? Want to check out the track but needed to know what was running.


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*chasing1 fastdude*

this is what has been showing up to race touring car 17.5 brushles. 1/12 stock 27 turn. they well run 3 of any thing.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> I'll be out next weekend for sure, gonna try bring a couple more racers too!!! i'll be there sat for oval & sun for onroad!.....


What class are you going to run Sunday?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

got the 1/12th setup for 17.5 ... im gonna have to pit by ya to get some turning right tips!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

3.0 roll out.........what car are you using?


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

cefx pheonix, ....I think i have the setup pretty close, u'll have to check it out and tell me how messed up it is! .. for tires it seems to like white rears and xx pink fronts so far.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sounds like you don't need no stinking help from me! :freak:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

lol, yeah right! ... i can barely tape the cells in this thing!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm planning on making the trip down this Sunday, and will be dragging Sean with me. Both in for 1/12 17.5


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for coming over, always fun having a few more 1/12 scalers. We hoped that you guys enjoyed yourselves and looking forward to seeing you guys again. :wave:


----------



## EricL (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone interested in running Carpet oval Saturday???
How about ROC Spec Class???

EricL


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

onefastdude said:


> Thanks for coming over, always fun having a few more 1/12 scalers. We hoped that you guys enjoyed yourselves and looking forward to seeing you guys again. :wave:


Good times and good competition @ Tri-State. Thanks John and Eli!


-Sean


----------



## EricL (Feb 24, 2008)

I know its on road...but I thought I'd mention it here that Today is the day for Carpet Oval...Saturday october 11th...Anyone interested....please don't hesitate to stop by and watch or ....join....or even better....race!

ROC Points series race starts today!

also running ....17.5 

Chuck wants someone to run 13.5 if there are anytakers...

and for you fasterererer guys....
10.5

EricL


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Allright all you *on-roaders* here it is the Cleveland Indoor Champs warm-up race. November 9th. 1/12 scale, 10 scale, touring, Pro Gt, rubber, foam, Trans-am, just bring it. normal entry fee of $16.00 with 3 heats and mains. Tell a buddy and bring a friend, just find a way to make this one. C U there.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sean and I will be there, and we'll try to bring a friend....got to find one first.

Also going to try and make this weekend as well


----------



## bigemike (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to have a trans am race 11/2 which is this sunday all usvta series rules apply

so far we have 4 confirmed, 3 maybe's should be a good day of racing. Trying to kick off the season, so get out and have some fun


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Indy Racer and I are coming for some USVTA action. See ya soon. BC


----------



## bigemike (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome, get that rob king guy to come and get some.

I know we will make a class at least. Should be fun, are you guys 21.5 lipo? doors open at 9am

call me if you need anything 513-505-7290


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm 21.5 lipo, he's got one of each.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad I made it over to the track Sunday. Even though my VTA car sucked, it will give me some motivation to work on my setup. Well worth the drive - it is only about 105 mile from the track to I-465 in Indy. 

Hopefully we can get Bob over there next time out (assuming he checks his schedule first).

I didn't notice and didn't ask, but does the shop at Tri-State carry any HPI VTA wheels/tires?


----------



## bigemike (Sep 10, 2007)

they have ordered them in for me in the past, price was good on them, give them a call 513-889-3954 give them some part numbers of what you want.


----------

